# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  iva sui carburanti

## lorenzo

Vista e considerata la bocciatura dell'italia dall'UE per quanto riguarda la detraibilità dell'iva sui carburanti... la domanda sorge spontanea.
Dal 2003 al 2006 stanno scattando i rimborsi...
Dal 1 gennaio 2007 quindi  mi sembrerebbe automatico cominciare a detrarre l'iva sui carburanti, oppure così automatico non è?  :Confused:

----------


## sindoni

> Vista e considerata la bocciatura dell'italia dall'UE per quanto riguarda la detraibilità dell'iva sui carburanti... la domanda sorge spontanea.
> Dal 2003 al 2006 stanno scattando i rimborsi...
> Dal 1 gennaio 2007 quindi  mi sembrerebbe automatico cominciare a detrarre l'iva sui carburanti, oppure così automatico non è?

  
Sì, dal 14 sett. scorso è possibile detrarre l'iva su acquisto di carburanti nei limiti dell'inerenza all'attività professionale... 
Ciò vuol dire che nel caso in cui si possiede solo un'autovettura sarebbe prudente detrarre solo il 50%, stante l'utilizzazione promiscua (prefessione ed uso privato). Ove invece si dimostrasse il possesso di altra autovettura, la detrazione potrebbe anche competere in relazione ai giorni di utilizzo per l'attività, per esempio 5/7...

----------


## lorenzo

il possesso........ ma anche il comodato... come succede per l'irpef ?

----------


## sindoni

> il possesso........ ma anche il comodato... come succede per l'irpef ?

  
Il possesso a qualsiasi titolo, anche in comodato... importante è che sia inerente all'esercizio della professione... Cosa succede per l'irpef... Ai fini Irpef il costo è deducibile nella misura del 25%...

----------


## lorenzo

ok; per quanto riguarda la deducibilità del 25%: da quale data parte?  :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Dall' 1/1/2006 ....
ciao

----------


## lorenzo

per danilo... 
scusa, ho letto bene.... 1/1/2006? ----QUINDI RETROATTIVO PER UN ANNO INTERO?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Hai letto benissimo.
in bocca al lupo

----------


## lorenzo

Grazie per le informazioni...
So che con questa domanda richio il linciaggio. Però confido nella vostra comprensione 
Parlando in generale di spese da portare in detrazione ai fini irpef di cosa si parla?
Del solo imponibile oppure del costo complessivo di iva? 
Chiedo questo perchè il caf nelle dichiarazioni precedenti mi ha sempre detratto i carburanti al 50% del costo complessivo (quindi compresa iva). 
Ma da ora che si scarica anche l'iva, se faccio così, l'iva me la scaricherei due volte immagino... 
Quindi come sono esattamente le cose? Nel caso in cui devono essere portati in deduzione i soli imponibili cosa devo fare? Prendermela con il caf?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il costo è deducibile compreso di iva se l'iva fa parte del costo, ossia se non è detraibile.
Pertanto il CAF ha operato correttamente se ed in quanto l'iva sui carburanti è stata considerata indetraibile.
Dal 13/9/06, posto che l'iva sui carburanti è detraibile in base al criterio generale, ovviamente il costo deducibile sarà dato dall'imponibile + la parte idetraibile dell'iva.
Spero di aver fugato i suoi dubbi.

----------


## lorenzo

ok.
e grazie di nuovo 
E quindi...grazie alla nuova finanziaria le cose si complicano.........
Visto che ci hanno costretto a rifarci i conti per i carburanti di tutto il 2006, e visto che l'iva è detraibile solo da settembre, da ciò emergerebbe che da gennaio ad agosto (essendo l'iva indetraibile) va portata in deduzione l'intera spesa, da settembre, intervenendo la detrazione dell'iva, invece solo la parte imponibile.  
Mi sovviene un leggerissimo timore.........
Non è che l'ADE, al nostro ricorso sul rimborso dell'iva, ne inoltri uno suo per rimborsare la parte di iva da noi considerata come costo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

:-) Non è timore .... è realtà !!!
Il rimborso dell'Iva infatti avverrà al netto dell'Ires (se società di capitali) o dell'Irpef (se altri soggetti) che non sono state pagate per effetto della deduzione dell'iva indetraibile.
Ma - almeno questa richiesta - è in linea di principio giusta. 
buon lavoro

----------


## BARBARA536

Sinceramente, Io Ancora Oggi Ho Delle Grosse Perplessita' Riguardo La Deducibilita', Anche Se In Percentuale, Dell'iva Sugli Automezzi.conoscendo Bene Ormai Il Modus Operandi Dello Stato E Dell'agenzia Entrate In Genere, Sono Convinta Che Tra Pochissimo Ci Renderanno Noto Che Chi Ha Gia' Utilizzato L'iva Degli Automezzi In Detrazione Dal 13/09/2006 Puo' Restituirla. Io, Ancora, Non Mi Sono Convinta Ed Aspetto Prima Di Utilizzarla. Voi Che Ne Pensate?

----------

